

Invisibility Cloak Made From Silk - willphipps
http://news.discovery.com/tech/silk-invisibility-cloak.html

======
CodeMage
Excerpt from the article:

 _For the first time ever, scientists have created an invisibility cloak made
from silk, and coated in gold.

The new metamaterial, as invisibility cloaks and their kin are technically
called, only works on relatively long terahertz waves (a region of the
electromagnetic spectrum between radio and infrared light)_[...]

In other words, they haven't "created an invisibility cloak". They have
discovered some interesting properties of a new material based on silk.

